# new venue



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

*Blackswamp rc @ Woodville mall*

Just making everyone aware of this. The Black swamp rc club has been invited to run at the one eighth scalers outdoor track. To see the track visit www.oneeighthracers.com and to visit the club go to www.blackswamprc.org


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

we will be runing electric there? that will be sweet to have a purpose built track like that.


----------



## lentzl (Jan 10, 2006)

tried to access your site but could not find it with the information u gave it said it was unable to find. Also do u know if they will run 1/10 th scale gas


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

web site is was or is under construction. Blackswamp doesn't run gas just elec. The one eighth racers do have a 1/10th sedan class.


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

Z.Hallet who you be???
rick


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

*web error*

www.oneeighthracers.com
www.blackswamprc.org


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

xxx-s rookie this be Zac Hallett. i raced at Halo during indoor til he moved to Michigan. who is this xxxs rookie?


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey Zach I'm rick Langenderfer I watched you guys run at halo....lol. only raced twice and it was the last 2 races with blackswamp.


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

schedule for 2006 is posted including a two day event the Fall Classic.


----------



## justwannaplay (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello?


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

hello!! Who is this??


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

the website said we would run foams or would we run rubbers? thanks


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

that was confussing to me also. But i believe it will be able to have both. The gasers said that the rubber tires would start skating around as the day gets warmer. They said hard foams are the way to go.

Meeting this saturday 18th @ 1pm at Hobbytown USA in Holland oh


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

can you email me the minutes of the meeting becase im racin saturday
thx


----------

